# Prayers please



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just found out that Gwen, who is out in Calgary visiting out new granddaughter was taken to the hospital with chest pains. I'm nearly sick to my stomach with worry. Feel so helpless. Waiting to hear something soon.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Prayers are coming. Please know that not all chest pains are bad. Also, getting to the hospital quickly is good news already. And, I know what you mean about the awful feeling in the stomach. Been there. Felt that. Wish there was something more we can do.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Prayers are being sent your way. I hope that all is well with Gwen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Prayers definitely on the way, Dave! I can imagine how helpless you must feel being so far away. But if she's in the hospital, she's in good hands.:grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave, I'm shooting up a prayer right now. 

Let us know when you hear.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, praying for you and Gwen. Hope you hear good news very soon.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sending prayers up for Gwen and praying you hear good news very soon, Dave!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thinking about you and Gwen and your family Dave.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Prayers and hugs to you and Gwen.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending prayers and good wishes your way for Gwen~ :angel: :hug: :angel:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave, I am so sorry that you can't be there with Gwen. I sending prayers to you and Gwen. Please keep us posted.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Dave, my thoughts are with you and I sincerely hope it is nothing serious for Gwen.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, does Gwen have her gall bladder? I'm sorry I didn't see this before now, but you can count on my prayers added to the group. Let us know how she is.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave, know that we are thinking of you, and I am sending love across the waters and prayers to the heavens. The waiting is often the hardest part and I understand how hopeless you feel when you cant be there to hold her hand. 

I hope you hear positive news soon.
Rebecca


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sending best wishes from over the sea,hoping all is well,and that you have some good news very soon.I understand that gut wrenching feeling.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I didn't see this last night. I hope you already got good news. Prayers on my way...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

my thoughts are with you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

prayers being said.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Positive thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending prayers, and hoping you hear some good news soon. I know the waiting is horribly stressful.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Checking in, hoping to see a report from you. We're thinking of you and Gwen!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello and thanks for your prayers. They are going to keep her in a couple of days . They want to do an angiogram. She has had this sort of attack before where I've taken her to emergency. Nothing ever shows up. She gets a lot of weird stuff with her fibromyalgia and other problems. Her family doctor just shakes his head with all her plroblems. Geri, yes she had her gall bladder removed years ago. Why? Let you know when I hear more. Love Dave .


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear Geri is stable. Thinking of both of you.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Just read your post. I'm glad she is feeling a little better. Thinking good thoughts for you and her.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh dear, I hope she's okay. Glad to hear she's in good hands. Hope she's well and home soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update..hope all goes well with the test!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope everything is good with her. My prayers with you both.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dave I hope you were able to have a decent nights rest. We are sending our prayers your way . I'm sorry Gwen is so far away from you. She sounds like she is in good hands.:grouphug:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Dave,

Thinking of and praying for you and Gwen.

Joyce


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for your recent update. You and Gwen were certainly in my prayers in church this am.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LunasMom said:


> Thanks for your recent update. You and Gwen were certainly in my prayers in church this am.


Thanks Carol ,they mean a lot.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave I just got home from Nashville and saw this. I feel that you have already been blessed as the bible says something about the prayers of a righteous person...and I am here to tell you that there must be a lot of them on this forum and they have brought me through a lot. I will add mine also.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave, continued prayers for you and Gwen. She is in good Hands!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending positive vibes from the Left Coast. I didn't realize Gwen had so many serious health issues. 

My DH knows your helpless feeling as he almost lost me in 2001 with post-surgical complications, and there was nothing he could do to help. Family rallied around him, and he had our dogs to take care of, which was something he COULD do. 

Give Molly lots of love, and she will help you to feel a little bit better during this difficult time.

Just know that Gwen will be home with you and Molly soon, and, maybe, Gwen will have a clear diagnosis and treatment plan. My Mother had Angina, and her meds did the trick to rid her of her pains.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh goodness, I pray all is better now for Gwen and you Dave. I just saw this. I am so sorry I did not see it yesterday. Keep us posted and know you are being thought about and prayed for by so many...Love and Prayers to you both.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my Dave, I am just reading this! I am so sorry Gwen is struggling so much and she is so far from you ... praying for her, for you and for wisdom and insight for the Drs.

:grouphug:


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Dave, sorry to hear this and that Gwen is not with you. These situations are hard enough, so the distance does not help. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## KirbysMom (Mar 30, 2011)

Prayers for you and yours!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Dave,So sorry to hear this very hard to be separated at times like this,hug your puppy(I know she's not a pup but yes she is!) I'm sending love your way!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave

Sending prayers and a ton of hugs to you & Gwen. Keep us posted and know you are both in our thoughts and prayers.

Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave, Sending prayers for Gwen and you. You have a great support group here. Stay calm and positive. She is in good hands.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope Gwen is feeling better. Stay positive...keeping good thoughts. It must be so hard not to be there with her


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
My heart goes out to both of you. Gwen will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Saying extra prayers for Gwen.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in and sending good thoughts to both you and Gwen.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all is all right. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks again for the prayers and best wishes. I just got off the phone with Gwen, and they are taking her in shortly ,Whatever that means, for an angiogram. Apparently this hospital is one of the best cardiac hospitals in Canada. This waiting is killing me. On the plus side, her other tests are showing no problems. Let you know when I hear.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Checking in. Stay positive Dave. She is in good hands.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

More prayers for you and your wife and family and prayers also being said for the medical team handling her case, giving them the wisdom and insight to address whatever is wrong.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave, just saw your message. Prayers of course coming your way and Gwen's. So scarey when you're not there, but wonderful that they are doing a thorough checkout of her heart. Fibromyalgia is not a fun condition. Perhaps this is related??

Shirley


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Dave,
More good wishes and positive thoughts coming your way from Michigan.
Cindi


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Let us know the results of the angiogram. I know it's really hard to be sitting on the sidelines while someone you love is suffering in any way. I'm glad they're checking everything out. Sending prayers for the outcome and the wisdom of her physicians.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Still praying!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Just reading this, but know you and Gwen have my prayers.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Dave, how scary for both of you to be away from eachother. I'm so sorry- I will pray that you will "not be anxious about anything" and that the "peace of God, which transcends all understanding will guard your hearts and minds." (Phil 4:6&7)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone talked to or heard any more from Dave, since noon today? I hope all is well


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Still here Flynn . Waiting to hear from Gwen. I thought I would have by now.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Still praying for you and Gwen, Dave. It sounds like she is in the perfect place to find anything heart related. I hope you hear something soon - waiting is so hard!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It is so difficult to wait. We will all keep you and Gwen in our prayers..and be checking in to see how things are going...:grouphug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been checking in periodically as well - hoping for good news for Gwen.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She is probably sleeping good. I know that I did after the angiogram.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I just phoned her as I thought she would have called me as planned early today. Be glad your health care in the US is not bogged down as bad as ours. She was saying she MIGHT be going in for the test by eight pm their time . This has been two days now. They dont' think its her heart but want to check out the arteries. Tha'ts probably why they're not rushing this test. This is going to put me in the hospital at this rate. LOL I'll let you know when I hear. Thanks again for the prayers. I',m glad I've got you folks to talk to and to have you pulling for us. God Bless All.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Dave. You and Gwen will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Keep good, positive thoughts. It helps. Best to you and your dear wife.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sending my prayers too Dave that Gwen has good news for you when the test results come back.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> yeah I just phoned her as I thought she would have called me as planned early today. Be glad your health care in the US is not bogged down as bad as ours. She was saying she MIGHT be going in for the test by eight pm their time . This has been two days now. They dont' think its her heart but want to check out the arteries. Tha'ts probably why they're not rushing this test. This is going to put me in the hospital at this rate. LOL I'll let you know when I hear. Thanks again for the prayers. I',m glad I've got you folks to talk to and to have you pulling for us. God Bless All.


Oh Dave, I am so sorry you are having such a wait..that is so hard to do. I really though your Canadian health care was better than ours..oh well, none of it is as good as it should be..
Prayers going your way.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Just saw this - thankfully Gwen is stable - prayers for healing and quick answers have gone up.

Unfortunately, our health care system is in disarray as well and headed further downhill I'm afraid....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dearest friends , I have good news. Gwen's heart and arteries are OK. I am shaking and crying as I type this. I am so relieved. Your prayers I'm sure helped pull us through this. The doctor thinks it had to be related to her fibromyalgia or something else. She will be getting out today and wiil be coming home Sunday. Thanks so much , you don't know how much I appreciate all the support. God bless all of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Dave, I am SO glad to hear this!!! Several years ago, I was hospitalized with chest pain. They first treated it as if I was having a heart attack (SOP from what I understand) then decided that I WASN'T having a heart attack. Like Gwen, I ended up staying in the hospital for a couple of days and having a number of tests (as well as a BLINDING headache from the nitro) before they decided that I had a virus that had settled in the muscles of my chest wall. I guess these muscles are also relaxed by nitro, which explained why my symptoms (other than the head ache!) improved when they gave me the nitro.

Hope she's home with you soon, and here's a {{{HUG}}} for BOTH of you!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thankful, thankful, thankful*

Dave, I've been logging on from time to time hoping to get the news that you have a good outcome--and you do. How absolutely stressed out you must have been. Now you just want Gwen home where you can watch her!

You are both blessed and that's a wonderful thing. I did have a feeling that it might be associated with the fibromyalgia but, of course, no medical knowledge to back that up.

Hugs to you both from

Shirley and Keeper


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wonderful news, Dave!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news Dave!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dave,
I am so happy to read this!!! I have tears of joy reading your update. I am so happy she will be ok and that you can now breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

That's such good news! Your partner will be home before you know it.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh Dave, I knew just how you feel--the same way I did when I heard of DH's good news a decade ago. It's indescribable relief. Suddenly you're laughing and smiling and crying all at once. I am so happy for you. Now you will be able sleep!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good to hear!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Whew!!! So glad Gwen is being released from the hospital. People can get really sick there. 

Great news. You need to stay healthy, too. Sometimes living on nerves can wipe you out when the good news comes. Try to rest up and eat right. Chicken Soup is my Rx.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Good news!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad to hear some good news.Hope you are reunited soon, and that you can both put this nasty episode behind you,and enjoy a peaceful Christmas.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! Now, get some rest! Sunday will be an extra happy homecoming for you both!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dave, just caught up with this. I'm so glad, but not overly surprised by her positive outcome. I feel as if it's related to something totally different. That's me you see, applauding here.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Great news Dave, so happy to hear!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Dearest friends , I have good news. Gwen's heart and arteries are OK. I am shaking and crying as I type this. I am so relieved. Your prayers I'm sure helped pull us through this. The doctor thinks it had to be related to her fibromyalgia or something else. She will be getting out today and wiil be coming home Sunday. Thanks so much , you don't know how much I appreciate all the support. God bless all of you.


Dave,
Very glad to hear that it wasn't cardiovascular. I took a continuing ed class on chronic pain interventions just a week ago and the physician teaching did talk about fibromyalgia presenting as chest pain. Good that they ruled out the cardio stuff, though instead of jumping to a conclusion. Best wishes.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Great news. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

StarrLhasa said:


> Whew!!! So glad Gwen is being released from the hospital. People can get really sick there.
> 
> Great news. You need to stay healthy, too. Sometimes living on nerves can wipe you out when the good news comes. Try to rest up and eat right. Chicken Soup is my Rx.


Dave, my Rx is....Hot Toddy..after the chicken soup of course...maybe two and a great nights sleep as only relief such as good news can give you!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks again for the support. This is the greatest place. You folks are the best. Heading to bed early .Molly has the mobile groomer coming early tomorrow morning. Spoke with Gwen tonight and she's feeling much better. Can't wait to see her Sunday. Hugs to all.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Great news, Dave. So glad to hear Gwen is doing well and will be home soon. You deserve a good night sleep!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news Dave. What a relief! I bet your butt will be wiggling as fast as molly's on Sunday when you see Gwen. (well that may not have come quite right... But you know what I mean.)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Missy said:


> Great news Dave. What a relief! I bet your butt will be wiggling as fast as molly's on Sunday when you see Gwen. (well that may not have come quite right... But you know what I mean.)


ound: Butt,maybe it did!!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hand over heart...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> (well that may not have come quite right... But you know what I mean.)


Only if he's taking after Rob Kardashian and learning to "shake his booty!"ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I get a chuckle out of that image of Dave shaking his butt. Seriously though Dave, I have had DH in serious trouble in the hospital 3 times. I never left the room unless they ran me out. I can't imagine him being in a hospital a long way off and me not with him. You must have been frantic--so shake your butt.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Good news certainly lifts the heart. Surely this calls for a celebration!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I am new to this thread, but I am so happy to hear that everything is ok!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Dave,
So happy to hear the good news.
Now you can relax and enjoy!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Glad everything turned out well. Enjoy your reunion.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Dearest friends , I have good news. Gwen's heart and arteries are OK. I am shaking and crying as I type this. I am so relieved. Your prayers I'm sure helped pull us through this. The doctor thinks it had to be related to her fibromyalgia or something else. She will be getting out today and wiil be coming home Sunday. Thanks so much , you don't know how much I appreciate all the support. God bless all of you.


 That is wonderful news. I have several friends with fibromyalgia. I feel bad form them to have to live with pain like that would be awful.Give Gwen a big hug from us her in Oregon.:hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Great news Dave. What a relief! I bet your butt will be wiggling as fast as molly's on Sunday when you see Gwen. (well that may not have come quite right... But you know what I mean.)


ound: Yeah if I have any energy. Hardly been able to eat. Glad the airport is only twenty minutes away. Molly got groomed early this morning and we've been trying to catch up on our sleep. She misses mom too. But I'm glad I was on holidays this week. Thanks again for the care and humor , we sure need it. We're heading to my sisters for dinner. Hope my appetite improves.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm very happy to hear that Gwen will be coming home soon!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is great news! Just a few more days!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

So glad Gwen will be home soon. Take care of yourself. 10 years ago I went on a trip to Italy. In the group was a lady with fibromilagia. She had, over the years, had her ups and downs. On this trip, sometimes she was in a wheel chair and sometimes walked slowly with a cane. She had regular treatments at home and some clinics away from home. She went on another trip to Italy with her husband several years later. She was in St. Peter's square when the Pope died. After that, her pain disappeared. They submitted it for a miracle for the Pope's sainthood, don't know if it was accepted, but the best thing is that a miracle happened for this lady who had suffered for years.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yay for Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Yay for Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

